# Carvana



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Does Carvana still do discount codes and if so, how does that work exactly?

I am in Las Vegas, itm...

Thanks!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Never knew they had discount codes, But their used cars are quite expensive if you do a quick comparison on autotraders.com


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Never knew they had discount codes, But their used cars are quite expensive if you do a quick comparison on autotraders.com


Seems like they definitely pass the "convenience" price onto the customers. Doesn't seem worth it unless you're wealthy and money isn't an issue.


----------

